# Who fished the berry today??



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Just wondering if we can get a four wheeler out on the lake or if the slush monster will be here. Going up on Saturday and dont want to walk two miles! If you fish it today *please* give an update here!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Nobody!!??


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

There is 2 to 3' of slush on 3" of ice you should stay home and not ice fish again this season. :lol:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

You little fetch!!! haha Dude i'll get me a slot buster if I have to walk to get it!! I am trailing but not for long.
I am worried though that its exactly like you said...


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

I woulddn't worry about itm nor-tah. You probably have the best fishing mojo here. Do you volunteer your time for some great cause for like 80 hrs a week? Whatever ya do, keep on keepin' on 'cause it obviously works!


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks man!! I will let you all know how it goes. KSL is only predicting 4 inches up there tomorrow. haha.


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

LOTS of new snow fell on Friday night. Luckily it has stayed cold up there and there was no slush when we left at 1:00 PM. It was 16 degrees. 








The wind blew like a son of a b all day and much of the new 18" should blow off. I have never seen strawberry so busy in the winter. LOTS of fisherman, kite boarders, snowmobiles, and campers. We couldnt make it to the spots we wanted to on the wheeler so we huffed it to some other ones and had really slow fishing. I think we ended up with 6 between three of us. Good news is that two were really nice.  
















Thanks for all the help guys.


----------



## iceicebaby (Dec 17, 2007)

You sure love that side of the lake now don't ya? Nice fishes. I would rather catch a 22 and 24 than 50 little ones. Good job. We should fish together sometime up there. I got a snowmobile to get where ya really want to go.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

Good to see you got into them! :O||:


----------



## duneman101 (Nov 6, 2009)

boy, i am gonna have to tag along with you, i will even drill some of the holes with that fancy auger i got! nice job pullin em in. 8)


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

That would be great!! I'll let you know when we plan on going again.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice, Good to see them getting some snow and no slush. Now hopefully all that new snow will blow off the lake so it wont slush up!!!!


----------



## bullrider (Jan 21, 2010)

How thick is the ice up there. :?:


----------

